# I'm stumped



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that something is going on with Cash, but I can't figure it out. A few days ago the dogs were playing - chasing each other around and wrestling and when they were in the other room I heard Cash crying - I checked him out and didn't find any injuries and he seemed fine and started running around again so I didn't think much of it. Then that night in the middle of the night he threw up (which is the first time I've ever seen him throw up). since then he's been fine, running around like usual, eating/drinking normally. Well tonight, the dogs were chasing each other around and all of a sudden Cash let out a cry and stopped in his tracks. He laid down and I checked him out again and again didn't see any injuries. I can't figure out what's going on - I can't tell where he's hurting, I don't know if it's a leg or a foot or something else. I wish he could just tell me what's going on, it would make things a lot easier!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Tonight I was watching them and he cried while he was chasing Penny - she didn't actually touch him, he was running after her and then all of a sudden he just cried and stopped. That's why I'm thinking he pulled a muscle or strained something. Now he's running around again, so I can't figure out what's going on!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I assume you're doing this when you check him out, but make sure to prod him and apply pressure all over to see if he is winces or otherwise reacts. Also try manipulating his legs like in these videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Mxqs-FI40qs-FI40, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0gEg6CuLKk again to see if he shows any discomfort. 

If that doesn't seem to do anything, I'd get him to a vet. With him throwing up maybe he could have swallowed something. 

I hope Cash is back to his normal crazy self soon!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

When roughhousing, they sometimes bite a little harder, unintentionally, of course. You hear what sounds like an ouch or stop, it hurts... in dog language it sounds pretty loud :'(
But it's all OK. 

But, considering Cash is a special little trooper, you can always step up and limit or reduce his level of excitement to keep things under control. 

I always throttle their energy, that way house doesn't get demolished


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Maybe he is a Soccer player?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvUIbqKyppY


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have checked around his nails. Sometimes a grass seed or other objects get stuck in there and only when they catch it a certain way does it hurt.


----------

